# Where have you been in Poland



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Like in thread name - I'm interesting where have you been in Poland (cities, states and others).
Thanks for all answers


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Nowhere, but I will be in Warsaw for a prolonged weekend in May. And probably I will be in Krakow and surroundings for two weeks in summer.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Its called the Southside of Milwaukee. Everybody is Polish down there. Closest Ive been to Poland. :cheers: 

Seriously though. I would like to check out Gdansk and Warsaw.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Last summer: 

Krakow
Oswiecim
Krakow-Katowice on train (Slaskie, Malopolskie)
Katowice


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

summer 2003:

*Swinoujscie
and a ~60km bike trip from Germany (Usedom) to Miedzyzdroje*

It was very nice


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

I went in Cracow and in the south 3 weeks in 1995. That was great.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

I first went to Poland in the mid-90's with school. We visited Krakow, Zakopane, Wroclaw and Oswiecim. The cities were still pretty run-down back than, but I really admired the beauty of the cities. Almost no tourists back then... it had a very special feeling walking around.

In 2003 I visited Poland again: Jelenia Gora, Wroclaw, Krakow, Oswiecim, Zakopane, Warsaw and Poznan. I was amazed by the progress the country had made in less than 10 years. All the cities were beautifully restored and looked modern and vivid. 

One city I haven't visited yet and is very high on my "to do"-list is Gdansk.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

nowhere! :bash:


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

The international terminal at Warsaw's airport. First stop on my wat home from Stockholm, had to wsitch flights in Helsinki too. If not for some technical problem with the Finnair plane (at JFK) I'd've been home at least 5 hours earlier.


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Bialystok 3x
Warsaw 2x
Katowice
Poznan


----------



## hooghoudt (Nov 2, 2004)

I went to Sczcezin last May. Strange city, with some beautiful buildings, but ashame that is was bombed during worldwar 2!
I liked it anyway


----------



## Timur (Nov 26, 2005)

I didnt visit there yet but i wonder about it,lately some turkish invesment s going to poland for making money as i heard.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, some of you have been in Katowice. What do you think about that city? 



JohnnyMass said:


> nowhere! :bash:


You need to change it


----------



## el_tommo (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been on a tour from Szczecin to the northeast of Poland (Suwalki) in summer 2004. I enjoyed Gdansk and Warszawa very much. Particularly the old town of Gdansk impressend me a lot and the landscape east of Gdansk, which is very traditional and nice.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

I went to Warsaw, Krakow and Oswiecim (Auschwitz). And this is the trip i made in the summer of 2004:


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)

jacek_t83 said:


> Ok, some of you have been in Katowice. What do you think about that city?


Ive been to Oswiecim, Krakow, Lodz, Zakopane, Warsaw, and Katowice. I stayed in Dobrowa Gornicza which is somewhere near Katowice. There's lots of apartment blocks but there wasnt much else there from what I saw. Katowice seemed very industrial to me. Im sure there's more to it, though


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I am flying to Warsaw within 1 h.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Warsaw and Lublin last month. Lublin is a beautiful city but just a little bit dissapointed with the capital city, it does not have a lot to offer. That is because the nazis destroyed completely the city (Stare misto it's been rebuild but still very small) and posteriorly the communist regime didn't help either (well, the palace of culture is fabulous) and lacks in my opinion of personality. That probably will change in the near future because there are lots of constructions going on.

Probably we'll visit Krakow, Katowice & Auschwitz next year and then Gdansk, Malbork and surroundings in 2/3 years


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Warsaw, Krakow, Zakopane, Oswiencim, Gdansk, Malbork


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

hooghoudt said:


> I went to Sczcezin last May. Strange city, with some beautiful buildings, but ashame that is was bombed during worldwar 2!
> I liked it anyway


Szczecin was one of the most destroyed cities in WWII in Europe. Thanks to God many of buildings were rebuilt so it's still very beautiful place

just look at this! Paris? 



















click on my signature for more pictures


----------

